# Lắp đặt camera quận 1 chính hãng, giá tốt nhất



## camerafuda (28 Tháng mười một 2019)

Dịch vụ _*lắp đặt camera quận 1*_ nhanh chóng, chính xác, chuyên nghiệp. Công ty CameraFuda là đơn vị lâu năm tại Tphcm chuyên về lắp đặt các camera quan sát, camera an ninh cho các trường học, bệnh viện, công ty, nhà máy ..... Liên hệ ngay đến *Hotline: 0931.868.703* khi bạn có yêu cầu cần lắp đặt camera.







*Camera Fuda nhận lắp đặt camera quận 1 cho các công trình sau:*

- Lắp đặt camera cho các khu căn hộ, cho các hộ gia đình tại quận 1

- Lắp đặt camera cho các quán cafe tại quận 1

- Lắp đặt camera cho các bệnh viện tại quận 1

- Lắp đặt camera cho các trường học tại quận 1

- Lắp đặt camera cho các khu trung tâm thương mại tại quận 1

- Lắp đặt camera cho các quán ăn, cửa hàng tại quận 1

- Lắp đặt camera cho các văn phòng công ty tại quận 1

- ........... Và còn nhiều công trình khác mà hiện chúng tôi đang thực hiện _*lắp đặt camera tại quận 1*_

Không chỉ dừng lại tại khu vực quận 1 mà công ty Camera Fuda còn mở rộng _*lắp đặt camera giá rẻ*_ tại khắp các quận huyện trên địa bàn tphcm. Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn lắp đặt cho các khu vực khác như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An. Vì vậy nếu bạn trong những khu vực này có nhu cầu lắp đặt camera xin liên hệ đến *Hotline: 0931.868.703*
*Bảng giá bán camera quan sát tại quận 1*











– Khuyến mãi tên miền xem camera qua điện thoại di động

– Khuyến mãi số lượng dây dẫn khi lắp đặt camera

– Miễn phí 100% công lắp đặt tại quận 1.
*Lắp đặt camera quận 1 cam kết với khách hàng*


 
Sản phẩm chính hãng 100%: Có đầy đủ tem kiểm định, giấy chứng nhận chống hàng giả của BCA cấp, Mã hàng, Series sản phẩm
 
Sản phẩm mới 100%: Nguyên đai nguyên kiện. 
 
Chất lượng hình ảnh: Chuẩn HD / Full HD, sáng rõ đáp ứng yêu cầu của mọi khách hàng
 
Lắp đặt thẩm mỹ: bao thi công theo yêu cầu của gia chủ
 
Bảo hành chu đáo: 2 - 3 năm tại chân công trình cho mỗi oại camera khác nhau
 
Hỗ trợ tư vấn lựa chọn camera và góc đặt camera phù hợp
 
Thời gian lắp đặt và sửa chữa tất cả các ngày trong tuần. Kể cả những ngày lễ tết.
*Những lý do nên lựa chọn dịch vụ lắp đặt camera quận 1 của công ty Camera Fuda*

*Camera Fuda* là công ty hoạt động dịch vụ chuyên kinh doanh và lắp đặt các loại camera quan sát khác nhau. Công ty có hơn 10 năm hoạt động tại Tphcm và đã thực hiện thi công cho nhiều công trình lớn nhỏ khác nhau.

- Công ty chỉ cung cấp các sản phẩm camera có chất lượng tốt nhất, chính hãng, có bảo hành cho từng sản phẩm.

- Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp, có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong việc lắp đặt.

- Tư vấn lắp đặt camera sao cho hợp lý nhất, hạn chế các điểm mù của camera.

- Hỗ trợ sửa chữa miễn phí đối với các camera xảy ra lỗi hư hỏng khi vẫn còn bảo hành.

- Chi phí lắp đặt sửa chữa rẻ.

- Thời gian lắp đặt, sửa chữa nhanh chóng.

- Nhân viên tư vấn nhiệt tình khi khách hàng có những thắc mắc cần được giải quyết.

Dịch vụ _*lắp đặt camera tại Tphcm*_ của công ty Camera Fuda là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu hiện nay. Liên hệ ngay để được hộ trợ tư vấn miễn phí.

*Các sản phẩm có tại công ty lắp đặt Camera Fuda*

Hiện nay tại cửa hàng công ty Camera Fuda đang cung cấp các sản phẩm camera chính hãng, có thương hiệu uy tín như:

- Camera Hikvision

- Camera Ip Global

- Camera wifi Kbvision

- Camera wifi Panasonic

- Camera wifi Yoosee

- Camera wifi Xiaomi

- Đầu ghi hình, phụ kiện, thẻ nhớ, dây cáp

Tất cả các sản phẩm đều đặt chất lượng tốt nhất, chính hãng. Trong 30 ngày nếu xảy ra lỗi hư hỏng sẽ được đổi trả miễn phí.

Dịch vụ _*lắp đặt camera quận 1*_ chuyên nghiệp uy tín, giá rẻ.

*Thông tin liên hệ:*

*CÔNG TY LẮP ĐẶT CAMERA FUDA*
*Hotline:* 0931.868.703
*Website:* lapdatcamerafuda.com
*Địa chỉ:* 537 Lê Quang Định, Phường 1, Quận Gò Vấp, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
  Hãy để chúng tôi dõi theo niềm tin của bạn!


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

sản phẩm tốt giá rẻ


----------

